# Too many years ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

51st Wedding Anniversary today and we're sat as snug as a bug in a rug in the MH on a site.

Been out for a decent meal and drinks at the Elm Tree at Heath, just off the M1, this evening and really enjoyed it.

Must take her with me next time .......

:wink2: :wink2: :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Keith!

51 Years eh? Thats two life sentences back to back! Ive not even served one yet.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Half of us know you're not kidding! 😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

and they said it wouldn't last.
Congratulations.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done both of you and at least you didn't have to use the Christmas cake for the wedding as we did.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

An achievement to be proud of, especially in this day and age. Chris and I are just coming up to our 47th. Mind you this building project has tested the limits of my patience!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Well done both of you and at least you didn't have to use the Christmas cake for the wedding as we did.
> 
> Ray.


Sounds an interesting story Ray.
We always say our anniversaries are double because we live and worked together so 24 hours together a day more of less. This year will be our 80 th. W A :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if any of you lifers still have any secrets left though, anymore mysteries to figure out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have lots of secrets and I'm not telling you either. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Sounds an interesting story Ray.
> We always say our anniversaries are double because we live and worked together so 24 hours together a day more of less. This year will be our 80 th. W A :laugh:


80th. Jan...???

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done.. Our50th next year in June.. If I make it.

ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As an extra bit of info - my beloved is one of four sisters.

The eldest sister has been married 53 years, the next oldest 52 years, we've clocked up 51 years and the youngest only 45 years.

201 years in total - and still none of the husbands have gone completely crackers.

They don't make 'em like they used to.

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> 80th. Jan...???
> 
> Ray.


Double time >


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations that is some achievement. We are by comparison newly weds as only 43 years next week..........................


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Double time >


My wife's a twin and they have been married as long as us. So jointly 108 years.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey!! Did you all get married at school or are you all just ancient? Just wonderin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and yes Barry. Both. Plus retired at 41.

Ray.


----------

